# Bladed 1 and 2 irons.



## texiscreen (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi all im new to this site. 
Im from England and play off handicap of 12.
Just wanted to know if any one out there still uses bladed 1 and 2 irons like i do from time to time.
My clubs are Petron mk2 blades from about 1982 ( American made ) and have slightly higher lofts than new clubs ( 8 iron has loft of moden 9 iron ) but i love em and have 3 sets.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I didnt go for the 2 iron option on the mp32s, tend to use my 5 or 3 wood for anything the 3 iron cant reach.

Dont see many butter knifes on the course any more, how do you get on with your 1 iron?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I still have an old set of irons that includes a 1 and 2 iron, but looking at them now scares me. I've fallen in love with my hybrid clubs and they are so much easier to hit.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hybrids are better for 99% of circumstances, but there are few feelings in golf better than puring a 2 iron 220 yards straight into the wind and end up with a 6 footer for birdie.


----------



## texiscreen (Sep 27, 2006)

hi,
im not too bad with the 2 iron , the 1 iron is a bit erm... wayward at times!
But it does go low and long, would be at home on a links course.

If your caught out in a thunderstorm wave your 1 iron in the air....not evan god can hit a 1 iron !


----------

